

What Facebook does to you (and why I quit) - jcbrand
http://metathoughtsdotnet.wordpress.com/2015/01/04/what-facebook-does-to-you/

======
dest
I like the way this article is written.

~~~
shenanigoat
I like the way your comment was written.

~~~
mmorett
I like the way you commented on his comment.

